# OFFSHORE RIGS 17th/18th



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

Went out on Sat am for our second trip to the floaters. We ended with 3 yellowfin to 63LBS and all the blackfin you could possibly want. We caught all the yellowfin on topwater poppers again. While we were slow trolling blue runners around the ram we had a huge blue marlin slam one right off the back of the boat. It took about half the line off the 50wide before we made the amatuer move by tighting the drag a little and he broke off. It put on one heck of a show while it was hooked. Amberjack like always we more than willing to bite on the way in as well.


----------



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Hammertime (Feb 17, 2008)

nice job on the yf I never saw them busting, maybe I don't know what I'm looking at. I did see lots of chicken dolphin busting the surface at the marlin. sorry about the blue, been there done that. last year I had a bigsword that had taken half my 50w straight down and I got nervous and did the same thing


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

nice! were the yellows hitting topwater right at daylight, or up in to the day? SUX about the blue! 

tight lines


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice haul of fish!



I sure hope you checked with Mr. Doh before using the gulf :toast


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

nice catch . sorry about the blue but stuff like that happens


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks I'm loving all of the blue water reports!


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats a hell of an amberine over your left shoulder...


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report man, those are nice.:bowdown


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Amberine? Is that code for Almaco Jack?

Harry


----------



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

Caught them on poppers around 5pm on sat. The yellowfin bitedied down once all the boats arrived at the ram. I was guessing that the fish over my left was an almaco but wasn't sure.


----------

